# A little question on a patch job..



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Okay so ceiling leaked drywall hurt blah blah blah...

Doing the demo, and then putting the new board up... no biggy..

(its at a fast food place so its between 10pm-6am... so kindof dont want to work their many nights...)


Question. 
method 1)
day 1 ... demo and board...
day 2..Prefil, papertape, 1st coat dry dry dry 
day 3...2nd coat dry dry dry... 
day 4...sskim.... paint.... 

(its at a fast food place so its between 10pm-6am... so kindof dont want to work their many nights...)

OR

day 1 demo, board..Prefill... tape... 1ST COAT WITH 30 minute set???? then 2nd coat ontop ..with regular all purpose...???
day2 skim .... paint....


Basically wondering if i can get a decent quality with 30 minute set synco mud, then 2nd coat it in 1 night after it is set....


Cheers!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

do it with veneer plaster done in one day and no sanding http://www.bobvila.com/HowTo_Library/Blueboard_and_Veneer_Plaster-Plaster_Walls-A1484.html


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it small enough to demo/hang/prefill/glass tape/hot mud/ skim in a night? I do a lot of my patches that way, and then it dries overnight, sand/touch-up/paint the following day. 

A lot of times I will skip the pre-fill, and wiggle my knife to really get the mud behind the mesh, wipe it tight, then put a first coat on it, let it set, then skim. (I still use paper in the angles, I just apply it with hot mud, and coat one side while it's wet...fill the other side with regular mud after the set goes off, and touch up the edge on the hot mud side). The hot mud will dry underneath the skim mud if the temperature and humidity are good enough.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

How large an area are you repairing? 1/4 sheet, 10 sheets?


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

4 sheets of 4x10


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Demo, hang, pre-fill with 5 minute, mesh, 5 minute, top with 20, skim with 20, tight skim with topping mud, sand it the next night.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, so four sheets. I would do it all with 20 minute hot mud. With a fan and small heater, you could finish it in one night. Probably easiest to do all the mud work on one day and sand, prime and paint the second.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

sanding setting compound sucks. Would anyone else be tempted to use drying mud for the third coat over top of two coats of setting compound? If so, how long would you likely need to let the whole thing dry to avoid having shrinkage issues?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Sanding some of the new versions of setting compound isn't so bad. I typically do my top coat with GP although I have been using topping compound recently. I prefer the GP as it is tougher and stands up to the occasional bump better.

If you adopt the idea of apply just less than you need, rather than more and sanding off, you build up to the final finish height. Feathering a thin layer of GP skims very well, shrinks hardly at all, and sands very easy to homogenize the surface.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with 2buck,we veneer plaster alot, if you know how its your answer-if you cant,,sorry


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

do you have to use that orange primer first like it was saying to.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Not if you put up veneer blue board but you will have to duro bond the drywall where you match into then skim mud about an hour later.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like a cool product. i'll have to look into where i can get it around here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if you find out you can let us know ( you should be able to in Vancouver)give you some pointers and tips. if I went back to doing small jobs it's what I would use .Home owners love it when they hear no sanding,but watch out if you use a router on the veneer board,thats where the dust comes from,board like a third of the weight of regular drywall,its like chalk,and if you do screw up at first you can still use mud to fix it.
secret to the stuff is the double up,I'll explain that if you try it:yes::whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

You,ll need a blister [felt] brush if you decide to do a lot of it. Around here we have Diamond and Unical not sure what you guys will have but they all work the same,it,s not drywall by any means,good luck!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm gonna look into it. i've been wanting to work with plaster for a while now. i'm pretty sure with some tips i'll be able to figure it out.


----------

